# Fledgling on my balcony - how long until I get my balcony back



## sagemyrrh

Hi,

2 fledglings hatched on my balcony. One died while I was out of town. The city came and got it today. How long until the other one learns to fly and flies away?

I'd really like my balcony back. I understand this is a huge compliment by the birds, but I am ready to have time outside on my balcony again.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Sage (in LA, CA)


----------



## naturegirl

Hi Sage do you know how long approx they hatched? Also do you see the parents feeding it? 

Cindy


----------



## sagemyrrh

*Hatched maybe 3 weeks ago*

Hi Cindy,

I think they hatched about 3 weeks ago. Yes, parents are feeding it - saw it first hand a few hours ago. That's how I discovered one of the fledglings was still alive. He was crying for food and they responded.

There are two underneath the chair right now. I've seen them mating across on the other balcony...and as much a compliment as it is that they made their nest on my balcony...I would really like it back soon.

What are you thoughts, Cindy?

Thanks,
Sage


----------



## John_D

Hi Sage,

Depends how long since they hatched. They are fully fledged around 35 days old. 

Presume the parents are doing their duty OK? You may want to check that the parents don't produce another couple of eggs before the youngster is ready to go, too. They can be removed soon as they are laid. That way, once kiddo is up and running, you can have your balcony back again.

John

(Oops, musta been writing as you posted, Cindy)


----------



## sagemyrrh

*Works for me...*

Hi John,
Thanks. Yes, I'm worried about additional eggs.

Also, I'm concerned about bird-mites. My balcony is still fairly clean (per the city guy who just picked up the dead fledgling). However, if they stay how long until there is a problem?

Suggestions appreciated.
Sage


----------



## John_D

Well, all I can share is my experiences. I have had pigeons on my balcony for years, off and on - have a pair now (Twinkle and Bluebar) who have been there well over three years. Also, I see a whole lot of pigeons who Cynthia (Cyro51) gets as rescues, and though a few have had mites, can't say I've noticed them on most. Certainly never had any on me that I know of.

I'd say, if they _did_ have mites, while they are out there and you are mostly inside, I wouldn't expect a problem.

Maybe you could put a good size tray of water out for bathing? They usually like to bathe, and it helps 'em stay clean.

John


----------



## sagemyrrh

*Thanks, John.*

Thanks, John. 

I'll keep that in mind. 

You think it'll be ok to clean up out there? Or do I need to wait until the little one can fly away. I can here it now. I think it's lunch time for him.

What do you think?

Sage


----------



## John_D

I think it kinda depends if they have got used to you enough not to panic and abandon the youngster. They shouldn't, for more than a few minutes, but they are as individual as people....

The first pair I had here, years ago, started off by flying to a safe place if I stepped out the door (or whichever was on the nest did), but they always came back when the coast was clear. Eventually, the male parent (there during the daytime shift) learned I was no problem and just stayed put. 

My current pair get plastic eggs to replace the real ones (humane pigeon control) and mostly fly off, hang out across the street, then come back once the door is closed again - recently, as I gave them a nest box to hide in, they tend to stay put and watch 

John


----------



## sagemyrrh

*Brilliant!*

Hi John,

They flew away from me, but they do come back. I don't go out there much....actually, trying not to disturb them too much.

I think the fledgling who is left is disturbed that it's sibling (although) is now gone (as I mentioned earlier - the city - big booming man with a big voice went and got it). The fledgling who is still here is hiding at the other end of the balcony now. I also agree that they are as individual as people. Of course! Excellent point! It's quiet out there now...but if he cries or asks for food, I think others will come back.

You wrote, "My current pair get plastic eggs to replace the real ones (humane pigeon control) and mostly fly off,..." - this is brilliant, John! That's the kindest thing I've read in the last couple of days. I would like to find a happy medium with them,too. I think that is a humane choice. I'm mostly concerned for my cats since they lie on the other side (the inside) of the balcony door and watch the birds much of the days and evenings. The bird-mite thing that I've read about seems to be hit and miss. I don't think we have bird-mites...but would like it to stay that way. I'll do my best to be patient. I suspect the fledgling has about another month (I read it takes about two months for the baby pigeons to learn to fly - is that right?). I think I can hang in for another 4 weeks as long as it doen't get too nasty with poop.

Sage


----------



## John_D

Hi Sage,

Well, as I say, they fledge around 35 days so you can expect youngsters to be able to fly then. They normally do a little practise flying before they really take off - on the spot 'helicoptering' and maybe just off the ground flights across the balcony. 

With the egg thing, we have quite a few pairs among our permanent residents in the rescue aviary, so we have to give them dummy eggs like others on here do, and it works just as well for ferals when one can get to them like on a balcony.

Well, if they come back all right, then should be no harm in cleaning up some. Sounds like they feel safe regardless of the 'giants' 

Here's my two tucked into a box

John


----------



## sagemyrrh

*WoW!*

John,

Your birds are beautiful! And they look so healthy! There is more blue/gray in yours than in the ones here (LA, CA). Does location have an effect on the colors of feathers or is genetic like so many other things? Where do your birds reside?

Sage


----------



## flitsnowzoom

That's an "awwww" picture if I ever saw one. So cute.


----------



## John_D

> That's an "awwww" picture if I ever saw one. So cute.


 I have to say I feel a little like an ogre sometimes ... they sit on those plastic eggs so patiently, and cram in together about the time they would otherwise hatch. But then, pigeons don't think 'about stuff' like people and just get on with taking a break and starting again.



> Does location have an effect on the colors of feathers or is genetic like so many other things? Where do your birds reside?


Not sure if location does anything or not. Good question! I've wondered if they have thicker feathering in this dubious UK climate, for instance, than maybe California, but I don't know that color is affected. Coloring is really genetic - and there are so many weird and wonderful variations, it's a mystery to me.

Those two are on my balcony in S of England two blocks from the sea ... our aviary is where Cynthia is, 3 - 4 hours drive from my apartment. We have a large aviary with a load of rescues, mostly unreleasables, and a smaller one with a handful of wood pigeons and two collared doves at present, some of the woodpigeons being prepared for release. Cynthia does most of the real work.

John


----------

